# Surprisingly cheap pirate scene-filler



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

For some themes scene-filling props can be so cheap or easy to find, more tombstones or leaves for a graveyard, corn stalks and jack-o-lanterns and old farm-themed things for something more classic. But for pirates, things get expensive. Even old used wine barrels cost an arm and a leg. Tiki torches and pilings only get you so far... so what next?

I went for palm trees. Each one cost a bit less than $20 worth of materials and they're both I'd estimate somewhere between 10 and 12 feet tall. The leaves are made from a length of thick-gauge wire that's wrapped in four pieces of duct tape, laid against one another, then cut and painted to shape and color. The trunks themselves are yucca poles. I found them for $10 each at my local display store with Luau themed stuff. The ruffage is stripped burlap.

Yucca's nice and soft too so basing is super easy just take a drill with an extender and a spade bit and drill a good way into the bottom. Then I just pound a length of rebar into the lawn and stick 'em down on that. They seem pretty sturdy. The first one didn't even need the drilling to do that. The rebar just stuck right into the spongy innards.

I can post a how-to if any of you scurvy dogs would like some palm trees of your own.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

nice !! simple and effective


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are looking for ideas for a trunk or thick branch - try the long cylinders that fabric come rolled up on. If you go to any store that sells fabric off the roll they are sure to have a few that they would be willing to give away I'm betting. I have used these for other craft ideas before and they are quite strong.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice! Very clever, and they turned out great!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow! I could use these on my Tiki themed deck in the summer! Most real palm tress don't do so well in Ohio. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I would love a tutorial, they look great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pirate theme scene filler!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I had a similar idea just never tried it ... yet. Very nice work!


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Man, I was wanting to see the pic here, but it seems to no longer be available due to age of post. Anyone tried the technique/suggestions from OP?


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

I went through my old, archived pictures, but couldn't find the one I used of the palm trees. I've also heard of people mounting a styrofoam ball at the top of the 'trunk' and adding leaves by sticking them into that. It works quite good either way you do it. You can also get silk leaves rather than the duct tape ones, which are much cheaper, but also take a TON of time and effort.


----------

